
Pentagon UFO disclosure: The case for taking these videos seriously - Osiris30
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2020/5/8/21244090/pentagon-ufo-videos-navy-alexander-wendt
======
wraithKingPrime
"Sean Illing: What’s the Occam’s razor explanation for these UFO sightings?

Alexander Wendt: To me, the Occam’s razor explanation is ETs."

This guy really wants aliens to exist, and/or he doesn't understand what
Occam's razor is. The simplest solution is that the things in the sky that we
cannot identify are star-faring craft built by otherworldly beings...?

The navy videos are weird, don't get me wrong, but it seems like such a jump
to say 'alien lifeforms in spaceships are the most likely cause.'

~~~
postalrat
If you believe the pilots testimony what else could it be? Some sort of super
advance technology being held secret by a government?

Star-faring craft built by otherworldly beings seems a pretty simple
explanation. Getting people to accept that is the complicated part.

------
fl0wenol
I think the global sky survey non-profit is a good idea and could have
secondary benefits beyond UFO studies. One of the tricks with this is to have
a network of sites set up so that motion at one triggers others, so you can
get multi-point tracks. This allows you to compute ranging, size, dynamics,
etc. You can track satellites, comets, space debris, find illegal drones...
I'd support it...

------
lowdose
We just waisted a couple trillion dollars on sci-fi capabilities at Lockheed
without result shall we let China & Russia know we didn't find anything in our
R&D?

No just send them some sketchy UFO videos that will keep m busy!

